# Few pictures from today 8/26/2010



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

These white Indian fantails just came in last week from Tony aka Big T. Thanks again for the beautiful birds. Don't plan on keeping alot but do want a few more so if anyone knows where I can get some please let me know.






























This one I bought from swapmeet a month or so back. Thinking about selling it since I got my Indian Fantails now.











Do check out these and my other photos on my Flickr page.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/madaboutcichlids/

.


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

Last picture.











Thanks for looking.


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

really nice pics you have quite a menagerie at home


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

beauties........
Thanks


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

They need a bath and to finish molting, then you will have beautiful birds.

Enjoy,
Tony


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

lmorales4 said:


> really nice pics you have quite a menagerie at home


Thanks

Most of those animals are not mines. I just like to do a lot of fish, bird, and frog room visits.




Chilangz said:


> beauties........
> Thanks


Thanks




Big T said:


> They need a bath and to finish molting, then you will have beautiful birds.
> 
> Enjoy,
> Tony


Thanks

Still hoping one of the younger is a female.


----------

